# Wie kann ich bei VB Wurzel ziehen?



## Jack147 (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe User, 
vieleich könnt ihr mir helfe, ich wollte ein Programm erstellen, mit dem ich Wurzeln zeihen kann, bitte Helft mir! Weis jemand wie man das macht?
Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## RamonR (21. Januar 2005)

Schau Dir mal folgende Seite an:

http://www.aboutvb.de/khw/artikel/khwanyroot.htm


----------



## Jack147 (21. Januar 2005)

Danke für diesen Tipp, jedoch wenn ich den anweisungen folge, zeigt er mir dann diesen Fehler an:  Run-time-error "11"


----------



## NRFi (21. Januar 2005)

> Die folgende Funktion AnyRoot berücksichtigt diese Ausnahmebedingungen und löst gegebenenfalls einen Laufzeitfehler aus:


vielleicht ist es der fehler?


----------



## Shakie (21. Januar 2005)

In dem Tipp steht doch drin, dass die Funktion *absichtlich* einen Fehler auslöst, wenn ungünstige Parameter übergeben wurden:





> Die folgende Funktion AnyRoot berücksichtigt diese Ausnahmebedingungen und löst gegebenenfalls einen Laufzeitfehler aus:


----------



## andreassin (21. Januar 2005)

Da gibt es doch die Funktion Sqr(),
oder sollen es nicht nur Quadratwurzeln sein?


----------



## RamonR (21. Januar 2005)

Du kannst die Funktion auch durch eine eigene Fehlerbehandlung erweitern, z.B.


```
Public Function AnyRoot(ByVal Number As Double, _
 ByVal Root As Double) As Double

on local error goto Marke_1
.
.
.
Marke_1:
MsgBox "Fehler: kein gültiger Wert zum Wurzelziehen", vbExclamation, "Fehler"
' oder was auch immer Du im Fehlerfall machen willst
End Function
```


----------



## hugamann (22. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hier 2 Projekte, die funktionieren:

Wurzelbereichnung mit Verschachtelungsverfahren 

Wurzelberechnung nach dem Heronverfahren 

Das wird Dir bestimmt helfen.
Cya
hugamann


----------



## DarkSean (17. September 2005)

die x.te wurzel aus y kann man auch mit der formel 
y^(1/x) berechnen


----------

